# AC not blowing in bath/bedroom 2017 Keystone Cougar



## SweetGinger (Aug 18, 2022)

My ac isn't reaching my bedroom and bathroom. The ac is running perfectly in the main room, but the cool air isn't going down the separate duct to the front of the fifth wheel.

I checked for blockages, and everything is clear. The filters are clean, too.

The photos show the ac with the cover off and the ducts that feed the vents throughout the rv.

I just bought this unit in March and the dealer said the roof was perfect and had never been repaired. My only thought is there's a spot where the duct has disconnected, but I can't figure out how to see that without tearing into my ceiling (not happening).

Do I have any options besides calling a mobile rv repair service?


----------

